# Fall bronze



## chet

Done


----------



## Scum_Frog

Those look like some studs! Good to see! Assuming these werent CPR? lol


----------



## chet

done


----------



## percidaeben

Should make fine table fare out of these water temps. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

chet said:


> View attachment 248684
> Erie this Sunday


Great looking fish man! Sounds like you should of busted out the bass gear! 
Good job!


----------



## josh617

No, he shouldn’t of! lol


----------



## robertj298

I don't understand why someone would keep 2 Smallmouth Bass that large to eat when they already had a limit of Perch. I could see maybe keeping some smaller Bass but it takes years for a Smallmouth to grow that big in waters up north.


----------



## ldrjay

robertj298 said:


> I don't understand why someone would keep 2 Smallmouth Bass that large to eat when they already had a limit of Perch. I could see maybe keeping some smaller Bass but it takes years for a Smallmouth to grow that big in waters up north.


newsflash... bass ARE tasty. have a crawfish flavor.


----------



## chet

Done


----------



## ldrjay

chet said:


> O.K. I've been called out on this. Why did I keep two Small Mouth at 18.5" and 19" , Again because the family loves the flavor. Why, on top of a limit of Perch? Because the Perch will be enjoyed for the Christmas Day fish fry that the house full of family will partake of. For us it's not just the catching. It's the enjoyment from preporation of the day to the dinner. And everything in between. We don't over harvest nor waste. Any other judgments?


you owe no one an explanation. you were legal so who cares what others think.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

chet said:


> O.K. I've been called out on this. Why did I keep two Small Mouth at 18.5" and 19" , Again because the family loves the flavor. Why, on top of a limit of Perch? Because the Perch will be enjoyed for the Christmas Day fish fry that the house full of family will partake of. For us it's not just the catching. It's the enjoyment from preporation of the day to the dinner. And everything in between. We don't over harvest nor waste. Any other judgments?


Even though an explanation was not needed,good post. On lake erie an average smallie is 18" or bigger, lol its hard to find smaller "eaters". We always keep some bass when we hit erie or st.clair. my family prefers vass at times as well.... nice haul!


----------



## MIGHTY

Those are some true footballs, nice catches.


----------



## robertj298

Saugeyefisher said:


> Even though an explanation was not needed,good post. On lake erie an average smallie is 18" or bigger, lol its hard to find smaller "eaters". We always keep some bass when we hit erie or st.clair. my family prefers vass at times as well.... nice haul!


Give me a break. The average Smallmouth on Lake Erie is not 18 or 19 inches. If it was hard to find smaller fish that would be all the more reason not to keep the bigger fish. I guess you have sport fishermen and then meat fishermen. Why would I want to kill something that gives me so much pleasure in catching. That 18 or 19 inch smallmouth could be a real trophy in just a few more years.


----------



## fishcoffin

chet said:


> O.K. I've been called out on this. Why did I keep two Small Mouth at 18.5" and 19" , Again because the family loves the flavor. Why, on top of a limit of Perch? Because the Perch will be enjoyed for the Christmas Day fish fry that the house full of family will partake of. For us it's not just the catching. It's the enjoyment from preporation of the day to the dinner. And everything in between. We don't over harvest nor waste. Any other judgments?


Nice catch! I have never tried smallmouth. Might have to now.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

robertj298 said:


> Give me a break. The average Smallmouth on Lake Erie is not 18 or 19 inches. If it was hard to find smaller fish that would be all the more reason not to keep the bigger fish. I guess you have sport fishermen and then meat fishermen. Why would I want to kill something that gives me so much pleasure in catching. That 18 or 19 inch smallmouth could be a real trophy in just a few more years.


No,give me a brake..... its not a freaking unicorn. Its a BASS.....
Do us all a favor,an get over it. I enjoy catching walleye/saugeye as much as you do unicorns. Keeping 2 unicorns does not make you a non "sportsman".....


----------



## Bassthumb

Lol. One of the biggest reasons we don't have more trophy bass is that people DONT eat them. I fish bass almost exclusively and I wish more people would harvest them. Great fish, hope you enjoyed them!


----------



## chris1162

I love to filet the smallmouth and leave skin and scales on. Then grill skin side down with some blackened seasoning on top! Sooooo good. I also think smallies taste better than largemouth.


----------



## ldrjay

robertj298 said:


> Give me a break. The average Smallmouth on Lake Erie is not 18 or 19 inches. If it was hard to find smaller fish that would be all the more reason not to keep the bigger fish. I guess you have sport fishermen and then meat fishermen. Why would I want to kill something that gives me so much pleasure in catching. That 18 or 19 inch smallmouth could be a real trophy in just a few more years.


mmm mmm tears as marinade on bass can't be beat. makes them taste even better.


----------



## chet

done


----------



## robertj298

LOL Just keep fishin for that meat.


----------



## chet

Done


----------



## Saugeyefisher

chet said:


> Seriously fella.


He mad he cant catchem like you


----------



## robertj298

Saugeyefisher said:


> He mad he cant catchem like you


Your right I don't catch mine to throw in the freezer. I release them to become trophies or to let someone else have the opportunity of catching and releasing them.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

robertj298 said:


> Your right I don't catch mine to throw in the freezer. I release them to become trophies or to let someone else have the opportunity of catching and releasing them.


Thats great. You continue doing that. And some of us will continue keeping a few for the freezer.....
Trust me,your precious unicorns will still be there.....


----------



## chet

done


----------



## ldrjay

cornflakes crumbs. no hate here. I love them all. some go back some come home as with all species I fish for.


----------



## 9Left

Saugeyefisher said:


> No,give me a brake..... its not a freaking unicorn. Its a BASS.....
> Do us all a favor,an get over it. I enjoy catching walleye/saugeye as much as you do unicorns. Keeping 2 unicorns does not make you a non "sportsman".....


i tried to hit the " like" button 20 more times on this post... lol


----------



## 9Left

robertj298 said:


> Your right I don't catch mine to throw in the freezer. I release them to become trophies or to let someone else have the opportunity of catching and releasing them.













#1) maybe you should try harder to actually catch the species that you're after .

#2) when you do you catch a trophy size of another species… Maybe you should take your own advice and release it


----------



## robertj298

I did release it. It was bleeding but wasn't hooked deep.


----------



## LaBro

9Left said:


> View attachment 249587
> 
> 
> 
> #1) maybe you should try harder to actually catch the species that you're after .
> 
> #2) when you do you catch a trophy size of another species… Maybe you should take your own advice and release it


Where did you catch it?


----------



## robertj298

LaBro said:


> Where did you catch it?


I caught it out in the middle of the woods, can't you tell lol along with numerous 3-5 lb. Largemouth which were also released.


----------



## cheezemm2

It's December in Ohio. Be right back with my tub of popcorn to watch the show


----------



## fshnfreak

I see nothing wrong with taking home a few bass for the fryer. the odnr has set bag limits for a reason. always has to be that one guy that tries to save a fishery one bass at a time. personally i think smallies are delicious every bit as good as walleye.


----------



## robertj298

fshnfreak said:


> I see nothing wrong with taking home a few bass for the fryer. the odnr has set bag limits for a reason. always has to be that one guy that tries to save a fishery one bass at a time. personally i think smallies are delicious every bit as good as walleye.


I would agree with you. My argument would be why keep fish that are close to trophy size when you already have a limit of Perch?


----------



## ldrjay

robertj298 said:


> I would agree with you. My argument would be why keep fish that are close to trophy size when you already have a limit of Perch?


freeze the perch for later eat the bass for a treat. what if he would have mounted them? then you could argue that it was taken from the system. mounting them wastes the meat. your really not going to change anyone's mind about eating bass. you should be complaing more about the fish birds eating your beloved bass they don't care what size or bag limits.


----------



## robertj298

ldrjay said:


> freeze the perch for later eat the bass for a treat. what if he would have mounted them? then you could argue that it was taken from the system. mounting them wastes the meat. your really not going to change anyone's mind about eating bass. you should be complaing more about the fish birds eating your beloved bass they don't care what size or bag limits.


I wouldn't have a trophy fish mounted .I would have a replica made. Your right I won't change the mind of meat fishermen so just catch keep and freeze all the fish you legally catch. If everyone does that we won't have to worry about catching trophy fish any more.


----------



## chet

done


----------



## ldrjay

chet said:


> Still, good Lord. Please refer to post #9. That limit of Perch are Chistmas day dinner for the family and friends, the Smallies were the following days dinner A rare treat we limit. We are NOT meat fishers as you have labeled us with out KNOWING us. That is NOT how we raised our children. We keep few fish caught annually and enjoy the ones we keep. Thank you for the JUDGMENT and LABEL. For now on I'll only keep, wate nothing. They could all be a trophy some day.


he must not have followed the fall brawl..... nope no trophies there cause fish dont grow and reproduce. they aren't regulated....... I wonder if the pedestal comes with the bass or is it an option?


----------



## ldrjay

so Mr Robert you don't keep any fish because they could be a trophy is what your saying? hey I guess more power to ya. some of us catch and release as well as catch and cook. you should try eating fish it's actually very tasty.


----------



## chet

Edit


----------



## Saugeyefisher

chet said:


> Still, good Lord. Please refer to post #9. That limit of Perch are Chistmas day dinner for the family and friends, the Smallies were the following days dinner A rare treat we limit. We are NOT meat fishers as you have labeled us with out KNOWING us. That is NOT how we raised our children. We keep few fish caught annually and enjoy the ones we keep. Thank you for the JUDGMENT and LABEL. For now on I'll only keep, wate nothing. They could all be a trophy some day.


It does suck being judged bye some guy that dont even know ya.... i try not to judge,not my job.....


----------



## chet

Moderators you can close my account with OGF.


----------



## 9Left

come on now, chet! You gonna let one dbag on his high horse ruin all your great posts and pics that we enjoy? Just simply " unlike" or " unfollow" whoever it is that you dont want to hear from... stick around chet, its nice seeing your posts


----------



## chet

It's done and done. Just waiting for ShakeDown to seal the deal. I've always tried to be helpful, and encouraging. The way we raised our children. You guys have seen them grow up in pictures and comments here. I wish all of you the best and many great memories with your families and friends.


----------



## robertj298

ldrjay said:


> so Mr Robert you don't keep any fish because they could be a trophy is what your saying? hey I guess more power to ya. some of us catch and release as well as catch and cook. you should try eating fish it's actually very tasty.


Nope that's not what I'm saying. I rarely keep any bass to eat but when I do they are never any bigger than a couple lbs.


----------



## chet

[







Robertj98 is this you?


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Lol dont take your ball an go home man..... all you have to do is block the guy. Youll never see his posts again.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Mmmmmm pike


----------



## chet

It's a principle thing Suageye. I'm just hanging out till I'm closed. It's the Hippocrates that get to me.


----------



## chet

Just can't believe that near trophy pike wasn't released, SHAME.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Right on man,may ypur family feast well on lake erie fish in the future!

Honestly SHOCKED this post hasnt been put in lock down yet...

Happy fishing man.....


----------



## chet

Thank you. I’m surprised as well. Like I said , I’m just hanging out until the lock and my account is closed.


----------



## ldrjay

robertj298 said:


> Nope that's not what I'm saying. I rarely keep any bass to eat but when I do they are never any bigger than a couple lbs.


there is NO difference then. don't like what someone else does then scan your lane he was in his legal rights. he violated no laws. he put no species on the endangered list. I'll offer you a cup of suck it up butter cup tea and a tissue. people keep fish. you just said yourself you keep a few. those few could have been trophies or records. never know and who cares. it's a renewable resource.


----------



## robertj298

chet said:


> Just can't believe that near trophy pike wasn't released, SHAME.


Actually the Pike was released right after the picture was taken lol


----------



## AtticaFish

robertj298 said:


> Actually the Pike was released right after the picture was taken lol


Poor thing........... could have *almost* been a trophy some day but was most likely stressed from the staged photo shoot and likely suffered a horrific, suffering death after being paraded about. Would have tasted great.


----------



## ldrjay

if that thing was released that was a hell of an ice shack.......


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Lol post that pic in the muskie/pike forum and we would all get a lesson on properly holding big pike,and learn all about delayed mortality... 
Poor lil creature


----------



## KaGee

And... we really are done this time...


----------

